# Stahls� ID Offers Free Ground Freight Shipping On All Heat Press Machines In May



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ ID Offers Free Ground Freight Shipping On All Heat Press Machines In May*

Stahls’ ID Offers Free Ground Freight Shipping On All Heat Press Machines In May

May is a great month to buy Stahls’ Hotronix® heat press equipment. From May 1 to May 31, receive free ground freight shipping with any machine purchase. This special offer is good for Hotronix and MAXX™ brands including the state-of-the-art Fusion™ and Air Fusion™ heat presses.

See the full line at stahls.com/heat-press. For more information or to place your order, call 800.4.STAHLS. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

